# Do people generally like one type of frame over another?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Or to most people switch back and forth?
I've tried frames other than the Hammer grip style, and I don't know if it's just lack of practice but I just can't seem to get them to work for me.
Is this a fairly common thing? One frame works for you and the others... nope?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You might take a look at PocketPredator.com Bill has a couple nice hammer grips. From what Ive seen the Scout from Simple Shot has a huge following. Also most of the shooters I know shot Over The Top. Good question.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

This varies. When you start building up confidence with a specific style you will feel others are out of the range for you. However it is just patience. Once you decide to give a go for various styles you will get used to the changes dictated by styles.

If you step away from the performance aspect (hit the target all the time) and look for skill improvements you can open up a whole new level and begin something really enjoyable. I don't say this or that way is good, but makes the hobby extremely exciting if you want to refresh a training routine.

Fashions and trends will also highlight some specific styles. It goes back and forth. Over the years you will see.

Once you master a style you may want to spread your skillset to make it happen with all other styles. PFS, Hammergrip, OTT, TTF, Horizontal, Vertical, Arm braced, Starship, Small ammo, Large ammo, Active shooting, Aerial, Both eyes open, Tubes, Bareback, Butterfly, Fist grip, etc

Of course everyone has a preference for a specific frame, elastic and shooting style. Still true other shooting methods can teach a lot beside the fun.


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Tag said:


> You might take a look at PocketPredator.com Bill has a couple nice hammer grips. From what Ive seen the Scout from Simple Shot has a huge following. Also most of the shooters I know shot Over The Top. Good question.


I own a Tac Hammer from Bill!
It's one of my favorites!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

As long as a frame is roughly the size I like and has a decent fork opening, I'm good with it.

I mainly shoot OTT but dabble a bit in TTF. As mentioned, the Scout is a bargain in the world of Slingshots and is the equivalent of a Swiss Army knife. It's versatile in how you can hold it as well as band it, great for figuring out what you like.

I'll take FlipClips over Ocularis too. I want to like and trust Ocularis, but have had my MGG Ocularis slip on me a few times now and know it's banded properly.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What Tremo said...

I'd assume you'd evolve the more you get into the sport. You'll discover what works - what doesn't (for you - everyone's different). You'll probably have a few styles that resonate with you more than others with time.

In fact - I was introduced to slingshots as hammer grip. After a while of shooting I started adopting a thumb-brace then a 45º cant and later a full 90º as it just felt right... And thats where I've pretty much ended up. I don't mind a pinch grip though...


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I can honestly not say I prefer one style over the other but frame design, portability vs. functionality are my main concerns. 
Oh and handslapability. Nobody likes that 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I've started to base frame selection on ammo. I wasn't consciously aware of it until you asked the question. For 3/8" and 7/16" I shoot Scouts. 1/2" gets the Scorpion. 5/16" in the Ranger, and I consider the HTS to be the finest marble shooter ever devised. I need a change of pace every so often to keep it fresh. FWIW I've been back at slingshooting for a little better than two years now. I was a hammer grip guy too, swore by it, but eventually proved to myself that a grip which allows bracing higher on the forks is inherently more accurate than any hammer grip I had tried. So I became a pincher, and now gravitate toward frames that will accommodate.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I think it goes like albeit I'm a beginner:

Beginner Level: Trying different frames to see which feels most comfortable

Intermediate: Sticking to a frame and hone coordination skills

Advanced: Skills are getting to a point where shooter can detect the minute nuances a frame has to offer

Godlike: Shooter can adjust their techniques to suit a frame design.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I think everyone is different I went through something like 20 30 designs various pouch and band ammo set ups before I got to the point I could hit spoon size targets as I changed designs I got better and better at shooting ,at the same time . Everyone is different . You get more experience with time at what is going to work for you. A lot of accuracy most of it is just how you release the ammo from the pouch really . Probably the most important thing . If you have a bad release no frame will make much difference .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Also some people just may like the look of a certain frame .
Then others make or buy what ever there favorite shooter uses .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I tried to read the previous posts but :imslow: & :calvin: . Most people start with HG's because they are coming out of commercial shooters and move to the same style of frame (and often with too much rubber). Progression in this Sport will lead most Folks to smaller frames and Finger Brace. From there? It diverges. Accuracy Shooters veer into TTfs and Static Shooting. Instinct Shooters fall into PFS frames and Active Shooting more often than not. But, the common consensus seems to be that if you wish to excel, You have to Specialize. Pick a frame and a band set and shoot it until you go blind and get your sight back. Me? I shoot all Kinds-O-Sh-tuff , and am happy with an average. Meh! Pick one. :iono:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Slingshots are like women, there are lots of curves to hold, just gotta find one you like to hold more.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Slingshots are like women, there are lots of curves to hold, just gotta find one you like to hold more.


Ahahaha! And more than a hand full won't work.... unless it has a brace, is a starship or you are Jorg.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I know its not great for accuracy but I frequently change frames just for the change itself. I switch from hammer to pinch grip to starship etc. and I would say its usually a lack of practice when a frame doesn't work for you. However I find each frame does have its own learning curve initially and requires a small measure of adjustment when I switch it up.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Started out on hammer grips as a kid. Just got seriously into slingshots a couple months ago. I prefer pinch grip or fork supported grip now. I think hammer grip is probably the most intuitive grip. Most people I let shoot my catties try to hold them that way and they are all too short lol.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

NattyShotz said:


> Started out on hammer grips as a kid. Just got seriously into slingshots a couple months ago. I prefer pinch grip or fork supported grip now. I think hammer grip is probably the most intuitive grip. Most people I let shoot my catties try to hold them that way and they are all too short lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


You know, you're right! The Hammer grip must be in printed in our DNA. Most people try to hold or shoot like that at first. Similarly holding the slingshot upright, even when the design suggests it is made for sideways shooting.

I chuckle every time I show the Thumper to somebody new and they try a hammer grip while holding it upright.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It's that thumb thing. ya' know? Developed to grab branches.


----------

